# Analon vs Circulon



## tinat

I know this question has been asked over and over, but I'm ready for a new set of pots/pans and would like some "personal" input. I have a new flat top stove if that makes a difference? I like both the Analon & Circulon lines. What are your preferences and why.

I am an avid "at home" cook, so my pots get LOTS of use. Thanks for your input.

TT


----------



## tinat

I know this has been asked over and over and over, but here goes again. 
I am looking at both the Anolon & Circulon 10 pc. sets . Do either work better on a newer glass top stove? What are your preferences and why? I can't find drastic differences in the lines, are there? I am an avid "at home" cook, and my pots/pans get lots of use. I have searched and researched till I'm driving myself crazy.........help me with my decision. *PLEASE*


----------



## cathleen

Hi Tina, 
Both product lines are great, I use both! Circulon has high low circles on the interior of the pan protecting some of the nonstick from being scratched. Circulon & Anolon both have great cooking performance. However, some manufacturers of glass cooktops specifically recommend a stainless steel based pan, making Infinite Circulon an ideal choice. Infinite Circulon is the only hard anodized nonstick cookware that has a stainless steel bottom protector that makes it compatible with ALL cooktops, including glass or induction. Happy Cooking! Cathleen


----------



## tinat

Cathleen,
Thank you for the information. Now that I have your input I guess I need to go back to the drawing board so to speak. Or at least my owners manual to see what specifications my cooktop mentions. Ugggg I was so close to finally having that new set of cookwear after......................I hate to admit it ........almost 15 years !
Best to find out before hand though, so again, Thank you. Tina


----------



## indianwells

I've used circulon pans for years and i've been delighted with them. The surface is so good you don't even need oil to fry an egg. Last time I was in the States I was amazed how cheap they were compared to the UK (less than half the price). That was in Linens N Things. If they are compatible with your stove I wouldn't hesitate.:smiles:


----------



## tinat

Cathleen & UK,

I checked my owners manual and it seems the Anolon will work fine. No mention of anything. Thanks for the input UK. I researched the Circulon but am stuck on the Anolon for some reason. Wish me luck. I've gone from the 10 pc. set to now having my order consist of the 14 pc set, a full set of bakeware and all the utensils ...lol
Hubby is just shaking his heads and instructing me to "Step away from the computer" hahahahaha Tina


----------

